# Tuning plates?  Hmmmm!



## bbqbrisket (Jul 22, 2018)

I had been considering getting tuning plates for my offset smoker in order to cook up a better brisket.
The thought of having an even temperature throughout the chamber seemed appealing and logical.  
But then I started to ask myself the question of do I really want an even temperature on both the flat thinner end and the point.  
Now I'm questioning the need for them; especially for brisket only. 
Any thoughts on my logic?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 22, 2018)

You can use the temperature difference from one side to another as an  advantage.  Point toward the high heat area. You can turn the meat after a while.
What kind of smoker?
Most put the brisket more on the smokestack side and the point will face the fire box end.


----------



## bbqbrisket (Jul 22, 2018)

That's kinda of how I set it up.
I just leave the point at the firebox and the flat at the opposite cooler end the entire time.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 22, 2018)

Tuning plates help some. You still get a bunch of heat by the fire box off the wall and the tuning plates closest to the fire box.  Might mess up the smoke going across the food a little.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 22, 2018)

I’m not a believer in the tuning plate mod. People have smoked on offset smokers for a very long time without them and have produced amazing barbecue. I like having the zone cooking option on my OKJ. That just works for me. My advice is to spend the money that would have gone into the plates to buy higher quality meat. I truly believe the quality of meat is the biggest factor in the results. Especially when it comes to brisket. Just my opinion.


----------



## kruizer (Jul 22, 2018)

Not having a tuning plate is fine for those that do whole brisket all the time but for those of us that do ribs or chicken or other things, a tuning plate is a must have.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 22, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Not having a tuning plate is fine for those that do whole brisket all the time but for those of us that do ribs or chicken or other things, a tuning plate is a must have.


I still have to disagree on the must have. I cook ribs, Tri Tip, chicken, sausage , pork shoulder, pork loin, and brisket with no tuning plate. I’ve never once felt that having that mod would have made some major difference in my cooking results. YMMV of course. It’s just my opinion.

George


----------



## kruizer (Jul 22, 2018)

I have had burned chicken in the hot side of my Oklahoma Joe Highland until I put a tuning plate next to the fire box and evened out temps from one end to the other. You results may vary.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 22, 2018)

I haven't used tuning plates for quite some time, but I really liked using them. Also you can always adjust them to suite your needs that day. 

Chris


----------

